# ButterCloud's new do!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I did it yesterday! Still hard to do his legs! Oh well.










Monkey Butt! Shaved a lil too much.

















Closeups


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You did a wonderful job, BC! 

Maybe you should re-think your career choice and become a professional groomer!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Cute! Lol, monkey butt







What a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

What a little cutie you have. Those eyes are so striking, I bet you can't say no to them


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

He looks great!















Good job!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow...you did a great job. Such a cutie pie!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job!! He looks great and ready for the summer


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job!!! How funny, Miko got a new do today as well. His maybe a little bit shorter than ButterCloud's (he was matted and his back legs were really short from surgery anyways). We just came home a few hours ago from Miss Kitty's (we rented a car for the past few days).


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonderful job,well done! He is such a cutie


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love his summer do!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How cute! Great job!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks great , you did a good job.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... He looks GREAT!







I know what you mean about the legs! I cant seem to get them right...


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

Very good job!







He looks adorable.. nice, short cut for the summer!


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!! He looks great. I Just Love the way our babies look with the puppy cut. Yeah, just like everyone else, I have problems doing her legs and feet too! But when you take the time to do it yourself, it turns out really nice.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, you did a great job! He's such a cutie, and what a cute toosh! LOL. And those close ups! Talk about melting your heart (like butter







)!









-c


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Good job!







He's such a handsome guy; he looks adorable!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww hes handsome...did u trim noriko too?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great Job!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for putting in the great pictures. Now I have a clue as to how to clip Tag. I never seem to get the whole thing right but now I have a guide.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I think he looks great!








Wish I could muster up the courage to groom Ruby myself! :new_Eyecrazy: Just glad I found groomers who do a great job!

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 28 2005, 02:42 PM
> *You did a wonderful job, BC!
> 
> Maybe you should re-think your career choice and become a professional groomer!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76007*


[/QUOTE]
I think I'm going to stick with Dental Hygiene! But thanks!


















> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 28 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Great job!!!  How funny, Miko got a new do today as well.  His maybe a little bit shorter than ButterCloud's (he was matted and his back legs were really short from surgery anyways).  We just came home a few hours ago from Miss Kitty's (we rented a car for the past few days).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76023*


[/QUOTE]
Pictures PLEASE! hehe. I want to see their work! I hope he's doing well after his surgery.



> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jun 28 2005, 08:47 PM
> *aww hes handsome...did u trim noriko too?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76097*


[/QUOTE]
I haven't trimmed her yet. Her hair is only an inch long. I'm wanting her hair on her ears to grow a lil longer so then I can trim it even to her chin like Parker.











> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jun 28 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Thanks for putting in the great pictures. Now I have a clue as to how to clip Tag. I never seem to get the whole thing right but now I have a guide.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76104*


[/QUOTE]
I can't help with the legs nor the butt, obviously, but with the body you run the clipper from along his back from head to tail (not other way around). And then with the rest of the body, I ran the clippers from top to bottom(up to down). Use a slicker brush to pull the hair up and out. That helps me ALOT. Good luck! This isnt the first time Cloud was used as a model! hehe *proud mom here!*



> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Jun 28 2005, 09:29 PM
> *I think he looks great!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hehee, I know what you mean. Cloud had to look ugly for much of his life because I had to groom him myself. I cant afford to take 2 maltese to the groomers every month! Maybe I will after I finish school though!









Thanks for the compliments everyone! I bet Cloud thinks he's a pimp now! HAHAHA Oh yeah, I also trim his belly clean! I don't put the comb on the clippers at all and slowly, with my bf's help, I trim his belly. It feels sooooo gooooood!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">you did a real good job







buttercloud looks very neat and clean







</span>


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

You did a great job







how do you guys keep them so still to do it . I know Summer is :new_Eyecrazy: miss wiggle worm when she 's groomed and talk about tried she just zonks out when she gets home


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks amazing!!! How adorable....awwww


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

what a GREAT job!!!! Its perfect for summer!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww! he's CUTE!! the buttercup just got her summer 'do yesterday. just like buttercloud's new 'do! except she still has her pigtails. cant have a little girl without her daily ribbons









happy summertime from the buttercup to the buttercloud









ann marie and the "woohoo i can feel the cold floor again with my belly!" buttercup


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *awwwww!  he's CUTE!!  the buttercup just got her summer 'do yesterday.  just like buttercloud's new 'do!  except she still has her pigtails.  cant have a little girl without her daily ribbons
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow I cant believe you cut Buttercups hair! She was so beautiful with long hair, I am sure is is just as beautiful with short hair too! I would love to see pictures! I think we are going to go for it tomorrow at the groomers if I dont chicken out! 

Are Buttercup and Buttercloud happier or do they act the same? I am worried Rex will miss his hair! I am so nervous!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 2 2005, 10:48 AM
> *Wow I cant believe you cut Buttercups hair!  She was so beautiful with long hair, I am sure is is just as beautiful with short hair too!  I would love to see pictures!  I think we are going to go for it tomorrow at the groomers if I dont chicken out!
> 
> Are Buttercup and Buttercloud happier or do they act the same?  I am worried Rex will miss his hair!  I am so nervous!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77197*


[/QUOTE]

The Buttercup might appear to others to have a little more of a spring in her step... but i think she's just the same, just without all that hair covering her up LOL. it was surprising to see how LITTLE she is!!!! i almost chickened out the first time, but i knew it was the best thing to do with my schedule. and it grows back SO quickly!!!!!!!!

drop rex at the groomer and go have a margarita. you'll be fine LOLOLOL it's definitely a change, and it took me some getting used to, but i know she doesnt miss the barbaric brushings one bit, hehehe....

ann marie and the "i see, once i get all my hair chopped off, you stop with the fat jokes...uh huh... i see...." buttercup


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww how cute! ButterCloud and ButterCup has the same hair style. teehee. Except, Cloud does NOT look little!







PICTURES PLEASE!

I am always fascinated when people say that when their babies get a haircut, they freak out after it's done. Mine freaks out DURING the haircut! PUAHAHAHA. They are so relieved that it's done that they are happy. 

Cloud's hair is soooooooo thick and it grows so fast. He has cottony hair and he's a big 12 pounder. That's just too much for me to brush. I like both my babies in a puppyish cut b/c they are my FOREVER babies. And also, it's in the high 90's so I think Cloud would feel too hot with long hair (I know you Texans think that's spring weather but for me, Imma MELT!). Next time, I'm going to use a shorter blade than the one I just used. HEHEHE


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

ButterCloud looks so sweet







, you did a great job







Scooby loves his coat short, less combing sessions more time to play


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 2 2005, 03:29 PM
> *drop rex at the groomer and go have a margarita.  you'll be fine LOLOLOL it's definitely a change, and it took me some getting used to, but i know she doesnt miss the barbaric brushings one bit, hehehe....
> 
> ann marie and the "i see, once i get all my hair chopped off, you stop with the fat jokes...uh huh... i see...." buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77246*


[/QUOTE]

Will do! I have a hard time parting with my own hair, my daughter does too, we only get our hair cut when we have enough to donate to locks of love every other year. I am scared to death, but Rex looks at me everytime I pick up the brush like "not again!". I am sure it will be better for us both! I am just scared! Oddly, I am glad you were scared too and you survived!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Wonderful job. 
Did you use scissors all over?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 2 2005, 06:14 PM
> *Will do!  I have a hard time parting with my own hair, my daughter does too, we only get our hair cut when we have enough to donate to locks of love every other year.  I am scared to death, but Rex looks at me everytime I pick up the brush like "not again!".  I am sure it will be better for us both!  I am just scared!  Oddly, I am glad you were scared too and you survived!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77296*


[/QUOTE]
I just chopped my hair off a month ago! I was TRYING to grow it out to midway my back but I went to get it trimmed at this one place afew months ago, and he didnt understand me and he cut off alot of length.





















I was just tired of my hair and my makeup guy recommended this guy to cut my hair and he did a wonderful wonderful job! I cut off about 8 inches, but he cut about 6-7 for locks of love. But then I found out later, they needed minimun 10 inches. But I know they really need asian hair so MAYBE they can make a boy wig? I dont know. 



> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Jul 2 2005, 09:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

THANKS!!! I used clippers of his body and I tried to use to clippers on his legs but I couldn't so I scissored them. I use the scissors for his paws and face and tail too.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 2 2005, 02:40 PM
> *Awww how cute!  ButterCloud and ButterCup has the same hair style.  teehee.  Except, Cloud does NOT look little!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think Miko is also a ton happier in a short haircut. We just took him to a park this morning and some super snobby lady with a shih-tzu actually said that Miko's hair is too short ... like its any business of hers? I think she was was just jealous that even in a short cut, Miko is cuter than her dog


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jul 3 2005, 10:16 AM
> *I think Miko is also a ton happier in a short haircut.  We just took him to a park this morning and some super snobby lady with a shih-tzu actually said that Miko's hair is too short ... like its any business of hers?  I think she was was just jealous that even in a short cut, Miko is cuter than her dog
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Which park did you go to? Why would some people comment on your baby when you didn't ask for their opinions?







Should have told her nobody asked and to find someone else who may be interested in hearing the crap she has to say.


----------

